# disgusted



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Man its been a rough 3 days.seems like I been chasin ghost.get some good deer on camera and set up the next afternoon and nothing.not see shit.i think I need to go back to the basics.anyone have a good article on bowhunting because im stumped on wtf happened.i havnt even seen a doe.i mean I had deer on an every day basis on 4 different spots and as soon as I set up not a peep.nada.zilch.one spot I had 4 bucks! In one afternoon.sat it the very next afternoon and nothing.
I need a good read to see what the hell im doing wrong


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Your not doin anything wrong. Persistence will pay off

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Stick with one spot it will pay off.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I hunted in Clio and it was like that...had pics of 25+ different bucks preseason. Had awesome food plots, no pressure. Hunted opening afternoon, had nice 8 come out while I was climbing the tree, had him in bow range for hours, passed, never saw another deer. I think some places are very pressure sensitive, no human presence all year, then all of a sudden, human scent everywhere. Good luck, keep at it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You my friend are discovering why its called hunting and not shooting. You might be pushing them when you enter the area your trying to hunt...there is a whole bunch of variables to hunting. Stick to an area and if its not close to people be quiet and as scent free as possible. And keep trying,you only have to be lucky once,they have to be lucky all the time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Instead of hunting food sources, hunt the trails to the sources...many deer will stage until after dark before dinner time....


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

thats just the thing.In the past 3 weeks i was going in and we planted plots,limed em,put out a camera checked cameras.all this and the deer never bated an eye.jUST BUSINESS as usual.Matter a fact i just put a new stand in there 2 weeks ago.Deer never paid it no mind.Still was getting daily pics.As soon as i go in there with a bow.THERE GONE.......


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Jason said:


> Instead of hunting food sources, hunt the trails to the sources...many deer will stage until after dark before dinner time....


I think thats whats happening but why there doing it now it does not make sense.I had daytime pic after daytime pic of 2 bucks on this one spot.I mean there were there more during day than night.So im sitting there getting eat up by noseums.I see the 7 point come in to my right.Stands on the corner of the plot behind some bushesband looks all stupid.Than he turned around and rolled out at a fast pace.The wind was blowing towards me from him so i know he could not have smelled me.I think he might have seen me move.HOW important is sitting still as opposed to scent?I could not help myself cause the noseums were horrible.
Im also thinking this is there bedding area or they are real close to where im hunting.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

In my experience movement will blow you more so than scent.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think your fine and it will come together. Anybody Hunting on neighboring property that's scent could be spooking your deer?? I was always told that a deer needed two alerts on senses except the nose. If they see you they need to hear you to alert, but if they smell you, no other confirmation needed - adios! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I heard an old saying one time I believe holds some truth. They might hear you 3 times and they might see you twice but the are only going to smell you once.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

first pic is the spot where i had the 2 bucks hanging out on a daily basis.planted in BFO and they love themn theres also a huge oak tree overhanging full of acorns about to drop any day..Put the stand back a little bit so its concealed.They are coming in to the right of the pic.around the corner of some thick stuff.I could see the seven thru the trees when he came out.he hauled ass back from where he came.
The second pic is a nice plot and theres a row of bamboo along a creek so i set the stand on the other side.the deer are coming from the right side also.Theres a real deep area full of hardwood growth there comnig from.
I may not even rifle hunt at all this year just to get better at bow hunting to figure this shit out.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

In case anyone ask thats a summit viper.I set it on the opposite side of where i was shooting to use the tree as concealment and just sat in it backwards to face the plot.They never showed up.there were 4 bucks standing on that patch of green the afternoon before at 5 pm


----------



## fatpossum (Aug 4, 2013)

Be patient. Hunt trails too.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sometimes new places are hard to figure. You may think they are coming in up wind but they may be making a large loop and smelling you from a bedding area or way before they reach your plot. Take a climber and setup in a place or side of a plot that you didn't plan on. Don't get impatient. My guess is you have it right and it just hasn't happened yet. Also that big bright moon can't be helping any of you guys out!! Stick with it and LEARN! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Sometimes new places are hard to figure. You may think they are coming in up wind but they may be making a large loop and smelling you from a bedding area or way before they reach your plot. Don't get impatient. Stick with it and LEARN!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


i think your right


----------



## workman6192 (Feb 15, 2013)

TatSoul said:


> I think thats whats happening but why there doing it now it does not make sense.I had daytime pic after daytime pic of 2 bucks on this one spot.I mean there were there more during day than night.So im sitting there getting eat up by noseums.I see the 7 point come in to my right.Stands on the corner of the plot behind some bushesband looks all stupid.Than he turned around and rolled out at a fast pace.The wind was blowing towards me from him so i know he could not have smelled me.I think he might have seen me move.HOW important is sitting still as opposed to scent?I could not help myself cause the noseums were horrible.
> Im also thinking this is there bedding area or they are real close to where im hunting.


I look at it like this you would never see a squirrel in a tree if they stayed still or moved real slow but when they make quick movement they stick out like a sore thumb. so i say u can move but just move in slow motion with breaks in between movement. seems to work for me just stay after it they will come


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

That big bright ball in the sky, at night, may not be helping you.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thermacell will take care of the noseeums.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Two words...Full moon. They're feeding at night when it's cooler and bedding in the heat.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

When in doubt, scout. When acorns begin falling consistently, that's where the deer will be, under the best oaks. Scout for sign under your oak trees, and when you find hot sign, they will be there. And just for shits and grins during this full moon period, sleep in one morning and get in your tree about eightish and hunt til noon. Take a pee bottle. Let us know how wrong I am.

Good luck and don't make a burden out of it.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

And one more thing. I have this theory that deer are like women - if you act like you don't give a shit about them, they'll be attracted to you.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> And one more thing. I have this theory that deer are like women - if you act like you don't give a shit about them, they'll be attracted to you.


True... Wrong, but true

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> True... Wrong, but true
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Yeah, I know, but it sounded good.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Most likely you are moving too much or your entry into the stand is crossing where they pass before getting there. If it was scent though, most likely you'd hear one sound the alarm. Old does love to do that without you ever seeing them. Just to be safe, I'd drench myself in acorn scent upon leaving the truck which also should be parked quite a ways from this set up. Even though it's not the rut, try a doe estrus drag all the way to the tree. Using a deers curiosity and nose against him is a powerful combo.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Dude.... don't over think it!! They may not even know you have been there.. full moon makes them move differently.. KNOWBODY on here knows what these deer are thinking they are animals.. keep hunting! Watch your scent, spray down, watch your wind.. just a matter of patience... you will be showing pics soon!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

They know your there plain and simple. Nothing you're doing they can smell you. Everything will fall into place and it'll be your day soon.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ha ha ha.*

They don't have to be down wind to smell you. They are experts at being able to tell when something is different.Just keep the wind in mind and keep hunting.when it all works out you could be in a blaze orange jump suit wearing Michael Jordan cologne and kill one.Just got to keep at it and it will work out. At least your not at working reading about how everyone else is in the woods.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Jason said:


> Instead of hunting food sources, hunt the trails to the sources...many deer will stage until after dark before dinner time....



I would have to agree! Get away from the food plot/feeder and stop in one spot and hunt it will pay off.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> Man its been a rough 3 days.seems like I been chasin ghost.get some good deer on camera and set up the next afternoon and nothing.not see shit.i think I need to go back to the basics.anyone have a good article on bowhunting because im stumped on wtf happened.i havnt even seen a doe.i mean I had deer on an every day basis on 4 different spots and as soon as I set up not a peep.nada.zilch.one spot I had 4 bucks! In one afternoon.sat it the very next afternoon and nothing.
> I need a good read to see what the hell im doing wrong


A wise man once said, three days in the woods is better than three days at work.....

Think of every minute in the stand as a mini vacation.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

full moon,front moving through, swirling winds....not the best time to kill a deer with a bow.....persistence IS the only way to beat the odds....good luck


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Hunt the wind the best you can. They know you are there. Plain and simple. They have a keen sense to know when a predetor is in the area. Especially a bow range distances.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Get a pack of deer hounds, then they'll have to move :thumbsup:


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you smoke? When I used to smoke I wouldn't see shit. All of my buddy's wold see loads of deer. I stopped smoking in the stand and it didn't help because I still smoked to and from the stand. Now that I don't smoke at all I was able to start seeing deer and killed my first with a bow last year. Cig smoke to a deer = humans the haul ass before you can see them.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

dailysaw said:


> Do you smoke? When I used to smoke I wouldn't see shit. All of my buddy's wold see loads of deer. I stopped smoking in the stand and it didn't help because I still smoked to and from the stand. Now that I don't smoke at all I was able to start seeing deer and killed my first with a bow last year. Cig smoke to a deer = humans the haul ass before you can see them.


I used to smoke while hunting all the time. Always saw deer. Sometimes they would walk up right after I put it out. Knew one guy that smoked cigars while hunting. He always bagged one. I think they smelled the cig smoke and were curious as to what it was. Come to the shop one day and you can see the one I got after smoking in the stand. Lots of people used to tell me not to smoke in the woods but I got deer every year. Course this is just my own experience and I was hunting Virginia and Maryland. Maybe Florida and Alabama deer are more nervous about second hand smoke.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Breeze said:


> I used to smoke while hunting all the time. Always saw deer. Sometimes they would walk up right after I put it out. Knew one guy that smoked cigars while hunting. He always bagged one. I think they smelled the cig smoke and were curious as to what it was. Come to the shop one day and you can see the one I got after smoking in the stand. Lots of people used to tell me not to smoke in the woods but I got deer every year. Course this is just my own experience and I was hunting Virginia and Maryland. Maybe Florida and Alabama deer are more nervous about second hand smoke.


I was halfway through a smoke when this dude walked within 30yds if my 30-30. Pike County AL.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

dailysaw said:


> Do you smoke? When I used to smoke I wouldn't see shit. All of my buddy's wold see loads of deer. I stopped smoking in the stand and it didn't help because I still smoked to and from the stand. Now that I don't smoke at all I was able to start seeing deer and killed my first with a bow last year. Cig smoke to a deer = humans the haul ass before you can see them.


I smoke but did not smoke in the stand.I left em at the camp.I used dead down wind spray and sprayed down.Brand new clothes that were just washed in dead down wind soap and air dried outside.I feel like i did everything right.Im going back in sunday afternoon and see if i can close the deal.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Well hell maybe I just had bad luck.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I don't smoke but have seen smoke curiosity from deer.....I know a guy that stalk hunts with a cigarette lighted up all the time....he kills also on public land.....


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

irt smoking... my dad smokes in the stand and has killed plenty of deer in his lifetime. Someone told me deer like tobacco and that is why you often see them in certain areas by the road as folks tend to throw cigarette butts out in the same place over and over. The deer know it and are looking for butts. :whistling::whistling::whistling: Anything is possible I guess. I personally do my best to keep my scent down. Invite someone along who doesn't and put them up wind of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been known to build a little leaf/pine straw fire before daylight, then let the smoke run up my pants legs and under my shirt to cover my scent. Another great tactic is to ride to your plot with a buddy. Let him drive right to it. Get out slam the door then let him drive off leaving you there. Deer will think everyone's gone and investigate when they get up. THIS WORKS best near the end of the season

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Tat,

I have experienced the exact opposite in past seasons. In my case I had cameras set up on our property and I was lucky if I even saw a doe. I sat the second weekend of archery and had a bachelor group consisting of an 8 pt, two 6 pts, 4 pt, and two spikes come meandering through the woods. I had never seen them before that day. Like someone mentioned above....just be patience. It will eventually pay off. Good luck with it.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

dailysaw said:


> Do you smoke? When I used to smoke I wouldn't see shit. All of my buddy's wold see loads of deer. I stopped smoking in the stand and it didn't help because I still smoked to and from the stand. Now that I don't smoke at all I was able to start seeing deer and killed my first with a bow last year. Cig smoke to a deer = humans the haul ass before you can see them.


I smoke to, at and from the stand and have no problem seeing or shooting deer. If you play the wind you should see some deer if they don't already know you are there.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Full moon isn't helping you at all as others have said. I also think you are leaving too much scent going in and checking cameras too often. You know you have bucks on camera in a certain area, so there is no need to check them every day or every other day. I check mine about every 2 weeks, try to time it right before or during a rain.

my $.02


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

auburn17 said:


> Full moon isn't helping you at all as others have said. I also think you are leaving too much scent going in and checking cameras too often. You know you have bucks on camera in a certain area, so there is no need to check them every day or every other day. I check mine about every 2 weeks, try to time it right before or during a rain.
> 
> my $.02


Good advice. The most I check a camera is once a week, the absolute most. Even then, once season starts I only check it if i go there to hunt it. The best deer I've shot are on stands where I caught a buck pre season and then didn't go back there even to check the camera until the rut and nailed the big boy. If you catch him once, he's still there until you see him in the bed of another truck. They don't range too far if they're a really good deer. That's how they got big in the first place.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

auburn17 said:


> Full moon isn't helping you at all as others have said. I also think you are leaving too much scent going in and checking cameras too often. You know you have bucks on camera in a certain area, so there is no need to check them every day or every other day. I check mine about every 2 weeks, try to time it right before or during a rain.
> 
> my $.02


I check the cam once every 2 weeks.went a whole month without checking after we planted.i drive close with my 4 wheeler to alert them them so I dont accidentally sneak up on them.irs been working cause they have still been on cam 4 hrs after ive been there.when I go in to hunt I park a half mile away and walk.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You need to get dropped off

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> You need to get dropped off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Winds jacked up tommorrow and wed so im gonna hold off till better wind


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I think the moon is your problem, give it a few days and it should get better, save grass patches for evening hunts and hunt woods in the mornings.


----------

